# Headlight bulbs



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm after some new headlight bulbs but i'm not sure if these are the right ones. I own a 180 so I don't have xenons but I want a brighter white/blue light like the xenons give.
Am I right in assuming my headlights are H7's? and, are the ones in the link right for my car? I'm a bit confused, as even though these bulbs are H7's they are saying they are xenon.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... :MEWAX:BIN

Thanks in advance, Steve.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

According to my workshop manual the main beam is an H7 but the dipped beam is an H1.

You may want to have a look at John-H's post about headlight bulbs before choosing a colour.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=113007


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

H1 for your main lights (dipped), and the Philips Xtreme seems to be well recommended.


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Now im more confused. So the first turn of the switch is side lights (H6W) the second turn is dipped (H1) and when i flash my lights on full beam they are the H7's. As i say i dont have xenon lights anyway but i thought they were a totally different bulb again (D2S). Every car ive ever had before my tt had the dipped and full beam in one bulb. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

GroverUK said:


> So the first turn of the switch is side lights (H6W) the second turn is dipped (H1) and when i flash my lights on full beam they are the H7's. As i say i dont have xenon lights anyway but i thought they were a totally different bulb again (D2S).


Correct :wink:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

*Halogen headlights - exploded view *

1 - Headlight housing

2 - Fog light bulb 
H3 - 12 V, 55 W

3 - Side light bulb 
*H6W* - 12 V, 6 W

4 - Main beam bulb 
H7 - 12 V, 55 W

5 - Bulb holder for main beam headlight 
With holder for side light bulb

6 - Housing cover for fog lights 
With seal

7 - Housing cover for main and dipped beam 
With seal

8 - Dipped beam bulb 
H1 - 12 V, 55 W

9 - Bulb holder for turn signal

10 - Turn signal bulb 
H12 - 12 V, 21 W


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

peter-ss said:


> *Halogen headlights - exploded view *
> 
> 1 - Headlight housing
> 
> ...


On this view the side light is a H6 but on the xenon exploded view it says its a H6W. Is there any difference. Will H6W's fit im mine? Who would of thought bulbs were so difficult or an i just daft :roll:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

All bulbs are the same on all the model TT's with the exception of D2S for xenon and H1 for halogen :wink:


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> All bulbs are the same on all the model TT's with the exception of D2S for xenon and H1 for halogen :wink:


Thats good cause ive ordered H6W led's for my side lights and when i saw the above pic i thought id cocked up!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

The diagram didn't help the confusion... even I had to think :lol:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I've just checked my manual and it quotes the same number for the sidelight on the HID version as well; very confusing! :?

I've edited it to save further confusion.


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Got there in the end :lol: . Right then, any body got any ideas on what H1 gives the most "xenon" look then or am i just pushing my luck now 8)


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

If it were me then I'd fit an aftermarket HID kit.

I know that people will moan at this, saying that you need the automatic headlight levellers and headlight washers but if the're set up correctly and kept clean then there shouldn't be a problem.

I hate HID's fitted into some cars as they dazzle people but as the TT has glass projector headlights the beam pattern is very sharp and won't dazzle people.

If you do fit an HID kit, make sure that it's compatible with the bulb failure system.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Can only go by what I have read but



T3RBO said:


> Philips Xtreme seems to be well recommended.


Next question is how much do you want to spend... normal or 80% or 100% brightness

http://www.google.co.uk/search?source=i ... 40&bih=813


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

So these lights in the link when they say xenon are they actually xenon bulbs with a different fittment or are they trying to pull the wool over ones eyes? I've also read the Phillips ones are really good but to be honest it's not really brightness I'm going for more the bluey/ice White look that the xenon gives.
http://www.aceparts.com/headlight-bulbs ... v-pair.htm


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Just the way they have worded the advert but does say '4500k Xenon white look'.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

GroverUK said:


> So these lights in the link when they say xenon are they actually xenon bulbs with a different fittment or are they trying to pull the wool over ones eyes? I've also read the Phillips ones are really good but to be honest it's not really brightness I'm going for more the bluey/ice White look that the xenon gives.
> http://www.aceparts.com/headlight-bulbs ... v-pair.htm


High Intensity Discharge (HID) / Xenon lamps are filled with Xenon gas and work on an arc to produce the light.

Standard Incandescent filament lamps are filled with an inert gas but can have a bit of xenon gas added to improve output.

I would seriously avoid anything with a blue tint as all it does is filters the light source, giving less actual light output.

I have experimented with some of these replacement headlights in the past, which claim to be brighter and whiter, and every time I have been disappointed with them.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I bought some from a local car shop a while ago, they were fairly pricey but give a Xenon look and match my LED DRL's perfectly. I'm affraid I can't remember what make they are though :? The colour temperature on the box said 5800k


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

peter-ss said:


> If it were me then I'd fit an aftermarket HID kit.
> 
> I know that people will moan at this, saying that you need the automatic headlight levellers and headlight washers but if the're set up correctly and kept clean then there shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> ...


Have you tried this Peter or has any one else? Whats involved in the conversion? The price on these kits do seem to have dropped quite alot recently. Is it a mot failure if you dont have the levelers or washers. Might have to give this a bit more consideration.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I fitted a set to my Mitsubishi FTO that I had a few years ago. Like you say, they have come down a lot in price; I seem to remember paying just under £200 for mine.

The FTO had glass projector lights, as the TT does, so the beam cut of was very crisp and didn't dazzle anyone.

I've heard that not having the washers or levellers fitted is an MOT failure but have yet to see an MOT tester check either of them. As long as the beam is correct, as tested with their machine, they seem to be happy.

The only drawback is that you will need a set that's compatible with the bulb failure detection system, assuming that the 180 has it.


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

peter-ss said:


> I fitted a set to my Mitsubishi FTO that I had a few years ago. Like you say, they have come down a lot in price; I seem to remember paying just under £200 for mine.
> 
> The FTO had glass projector lights, as the TT does, so the beam cut of was very crisp and didn't dazzle anyone.
> 
> ...


Is this failure detection system the same thing as this canbus thing they mention in this link. Does the 180 have a fds or canbus as they also do a kit for that if so. Would this be a suitable kit for my car?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Xenon-HID-Con ... 4cec249814


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

This one says that it has error cancelling but it would be worth a message to the seller to ask if it's compatible with your TT. I can only assume that this unit has some extra loading to keep the bulb failure system happy.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI. ... 0440024720

I do not know whether the 180 has the bulb failure system as it doesn't have the extra section at the top of the DIS LCD screen.

It may be worth disconnecting a headlight bulb and then starting the car and turning the headlights on to see of anything happens; if it doesn't then you wont need to worry.


----------

